# REAL blackened fish!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha I have ragged a couple of ya fer wimpy blacken seasoning your fish lately so I had to show ya how to do it! The slot red that we boated the other day was my victim!!! Ole lady didn't enjoy it quite as much as I did because of the heavy seasoning, but she ate it! Weird thing was a couple of the pieces had almost like a fatty substance in it??? Other then that, turned out purty good in my book, I'll just leave a few pieces not as heavy seasoned next time!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

That looks like mine when i blacken. Except I use a cast iron pot.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good and yeah that's sure nuff blackened.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> That looks like mine when i blacken. Except I use a cast iron pot.


I use a cast iron old griddle on the egg...works purty sporty!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

What season do you use?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some stuff called Braswells Select....Ole lady picked it up somewhere. I use all kinds...I'm always looking at seasonings and picking em up here and there! I go crazy when I go to Pepper Palace stores!!!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I bet those were spicy! Looks tasty too!!!


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

*Recipe for Spice*

2.5 Tablespoons Paprika
2 Tablespoons Salt
2 Tablespoons Garlic Powder
1 Tablespoon Fresh Ground Black Pepper
1 Tablespoon Onion Powder
1 Tablespoon Cayenne
1 Tablespoon Dried Oregano
1 Tablespoon Dried Thyme

This is what is in most store bought brands!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang that looks tasty!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good from here!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Add a little brown sugar to your blackening seasoning next time. Makes a nice crust.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Add a little brown sugar to your blackening seasoning next time. Makes a nice crust.



I'll try it next time....love coating smoked stuff w/ brown sugar mixtures!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Good Golly but that looks like my buddy's Blackened over in Houma.

You're right, a lot of us do our Blackened kind of halfassed.


----------

